# what to do with 84 cents



## 84cent (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea, Danny.  Tried to start this at another forum and they booted me immediately.  Their loss.

Beginning balance:  $0.84  USD

Starting out with a 10-team parlay because it's very hard to get any wager down at such small stakes.

    2/27/2012 9:00PM Baylor -11000 vs Texas Tech........................................................
    2/27/2012 2:00PM KK Hemofarm Stada/Maccabi Electra Tel-aviv Under 151½ -110.............*85-64*
    2/28/2012 5:00AM Roger Federer -1550 vs Michael Llodra...........................................
    2/28/2012 12:00PM David Ferrer -5000 vs Santiago Gonzalez.......................................
    2/27/2012 7:00PM Georgetown Team Under 61½ -115 vs Notre Dame.............................*59*-41
    OPEN
    OPEN
    OPEN
    OPEN
    OPEN


----------



## 84cent (Feb 28, 2012)

as it stands, this is:
*
$0.84 to win $2.44*

spots 6,7 and 8 will be:

6. Djok 2nd round
7. Fed 2nd round
8. Djok 3rd

will leave me with two more spots.  ultimately I think the 0.84 will be at > $5.00, which gives it a great cushion


----------



## 84cent (Feb 28, 2012)

was a bit lucky, of course.  had 84 in the first half of the Israeli game, just 67 to spare in the 2nd half.  -- they netted 65.  *win by 2.5*

gtown game had 6 to spare with 4 minutes.  -- they scored 4 more pts and missed on repeated 3's to end the game. *win by 2.5*


----------



## 84cent (Feb 28, 2012)

leg 6

2/27/2012 9:05PM Kansas +8  -1100 vs Oklahoma State for 2nd Half


----------



## 84cent (Feb 29, 2012)

leg 7

2/29/12 7:00am  ATP Tennis  101 Novak Djokovic -5500* vs Sergiy Stakhovsky 

this nets just 0.07 on to the account, but with 0.84 starting value that's nearly 10% added on.  plus the 10 parlay is almost complete.  3 more to go

status:  0.84/2.83 = 3.67


----------



## 84cent (Feb 29, 2012)

leg 8

2/29/12 10:00am  ATP Tennis  130 Roger Federer -1545* vs Feliciano Lopez  

a healthy 24 cent profit of this one.  almost done with the parlay

status: 0.84/3.07 = 3.81


----------



## 84cent (Mar 1, 2012)

leg 9

extremely dangerous but worth a shot

2/29/12 7:00pm  College Basketball  531 Marquette 2nd Half -240* vs Cincinnati 

status: 0.84/4.69 = 5.53


----------



## 84cent (Mar 1, 2012)

2/27/12 12:55pm	$0.84	$4.69	Open	10 Team Parlay
	................................	Win	2/27/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  506 Baylor -11000* vs Texas Tech 
	................................	Win	2/27/12 2:00pm  International Bsktbll  1121 KK Hemofrm /Maccabi El  Under 151½ -110* 
	................................	Win	2/28/12 5:00am  ATP Tennis  142 Roger Federer -1550* vs Michael Llodra 
	2/27/12 7:38pm......	Win	2/28/12 12:00pm  ATP Tennis  301 David Ferrer -5000* vs Santiago Gonzalez 
	2/27/12 8:09pm......	Win	2/27/12 7:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9502 Georgetown Under 61½ -115* vs Notre Dame 
	2/27/12 10:04pm.....Win	2/27/12 9:05pm  College Basketball  503 Kansas 2nd Half +8 -1100* vs Oklahoma State 
	2/28/12 7:46pm.......Win	2/29/12 7:00am  ATP Tennis  101 Novak Djokovic -5500* vs Sergiy Stakhovsky 
	2/28/12 11:44pm.....Win	2/29/12 10:00am  ATP Tennis  130 Roger Federer -1545* vs Feliciano Lopez 
	2/29/12 8:03pm.......Win	2/29/12 7:00pm  College Basketball  531 Marquette 2nd Half -240* vs Cincinnati


----------



## 84cent (Mar 1, 2012)

got lucky with Marquette.  down 14 and Cincy misses an easy dunk at 30 seconds that would've made it 16.  then Marquette gets 2 offensive rebs off of missed 3's and then makes a 3.  if he makes that dunk, it's likely a 16 pt lead and then they could've fouled off a miss.   plus Marquette made crucial shots down the stretch.  definitely lucky and closer than it would appear


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

leg 10
*
3/1/12 7:00pm  College Basketball  709 Michigan 2nd Half +8 -290* vs Illinois *

$0.84	$6.56	Pending	10 Team Parlay


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

Michigan up by 11 with 7 minutes left.  They will not lose.

New balance will now be $7.40.


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

wager #2
*
2. GEORGIA +19 (live) > UK, (-110), 1.76/1.60*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

wager #3

$1.50	$1.30	Pending	3/1/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9720 Kentucky 1st Half -17 -115* vs Georgia


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*3. UK -17 (live) > GEORGIA for 1Half, (-115), 1.50/1.30*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

#4 

open 4-team parlay

$1.65	$1.50	Open	4 Team Parlay
				Pending	3/1/12 8:05pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9701 Oklahoma City Thunder +8½ -110* vs Orlando Magic


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

leg 2

Fed > Del Potro = 1.65/2.55


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

#5

$1.17	$0.60	Pending	3/1/12 8:05pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9701 Oklahoma City Thunder 4th Quarter -195* vs Orlando Magic


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*1. 10-TEAM PARLAY, 0.84/6.56 = 7.40*

2/27/12 12:55pm	$0.84/$6.56	$7.40	Win	10 Team Parlay

................................ Win 2/27/12 9:00pm College Basketball 506 Baylor -11000* vs Texas Tech
................................ Win 2/27/12 2:00pm International Bsktbll 1121 KK Hemofrm /Maccabi El Under 151½ -110*
................................ Win 2/28/12 5:00am ATP Tennis 142 Roger Federer -1550* vs Michael Llodra
2/27/12 7:38pm...... Win 2/28/12 12:00pm ATP Tennis 301 David Ferrer -5000* vs Santiago Gonzalez
2/27/12 8:09pm...... Win 2/27/12 7:00pm Live In-Play Basketball 9502 Georgetown Under 61½ -115* vs Notre Dame
2/27/12 10:04pm.....Win 2/27/12 9:05pm College Basketball 503 Kansas 2nd Half +8 -1100* vs Oklahoma State
2/28/12 7:46pm.......Win 2/29/12 7:00am ATP Tennis 101 Novak Djokovic -5500* vs Sergiy Stakhovsky
2/28/12 11:44pm.....Win 2/29/12 10:00am ATP Tennis 130 Roger Federer -1545* vs Feliciano Lopez
2/29/12 8:03pm.......Win 2/29/12 7:00pm College Basketball 531 Marquette 2nd Half -240* vs Cincinnati 
3/1/12 7:54pm........Win 3/1/12 7:00pm  College Basketball  709 Michigan 2nd Half +8 -290* vs Illinois
*
2. GEORGIA +19 (live) > UK, (-110), 1.76/1.60
3. UK -17 (live) > GEORGIA for 1Half, (-115), 1.50/1.30

4. 4-TEAM PARLAY, 1.65/2.55 = open*
...........................Pending	3/1/12 8:05pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9701 Oklahoma City Thunder +8½ -110* vs Orlando Magic 	...........................Pending	3/2/12 10:00am  ATP Tennis  118 Roger Federer -300* vs Juan Martin del Potro  
*
5. OKC (live) > ORL for 4Q only, (-195), 1.17/0.60*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*6. WAS/USC ^67 for 2H, (-110), 0.55/0.50*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*7. FED > DELPO, (-285), 1.71/0.60*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

#8

$1.65	$1.50	Pending	3/1/12 10:35pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9707 Miami Heat/Portland Trailblazers Under 198½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*8. MIA/POR Und 198.5 (live), (-110), 1.65/1.50*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*9. MELBOURNE -4 > CANBERRA, (-115), 3.02/2.63*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

rolling if bet
*
9B. FED > DELPO, (-300), 5.65/1.88*

Melb match is tomorrow.... so Fed match is before the NRL game.   got fooled with the timing


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

continuation


*4.* 4-TEAM PARLAY, 1.65/2.55 = open
...........................Pending 3/1/12 8:05pm Live In-Play Basketball 9701 Oklahoma City Thunder +8½ -110* vs Orlando Magic ...........................Pending 3/2/12 10:00am ATP Tennis 118 Roger Federer -300* vs Juan Martin del Potro

leg 3

3/2/12 11:44am			Pending	3/2/12 1:00pm  College Basketball  848 Wichita State -800* vs Indiana State =  1.65/3.08


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

WSU will win, o/c.  Not worried about that.  Then add another leg for maybe another 20 to 50 cents, whatever.

So will come down to this:

Melbourne wins by 5 or more = 15.00
Melbourne does not win by 4 = 7.50

There won't be a push.


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*10. WSU -1.5 > IND.ST for 1st 10 min 2Half, (-110), 1.65/1.50*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

17-15 loss
*
11. UNI/ILL.ST Und 122.5, (-110), 0.66/0.60*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

*4.  leg 3

3/2/12 3:22pm	Pending 3/2/12 3:30pm  College Basketball  849 Northern Iowa 1st Half -135* vs Illinois State  = 1.65/6.57*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

just one pending now.  outcome:

Melbourne wins by 5 or more = 17.03
Melbourne does not win by 4 = 9.50

in the meantime:

*
12. 3-TEAM PARLAY, 0.65/0.50 = open
...........................Pending	3/2/12 8:30pm  College Basketball  857 Butler -1½ -130* vs Wisconsin Milwaukee*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 2, 2012)

leg 2

Pending	3/2/12 8:35pm  NBA Basketball  816 San Antonio Spurs -3500* vs Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

*13. MIZZ ST/EVANSVLE Und 69.5 for 2H, (-110), 0.77/0.70*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

*14. SAC Und 47 for 2Half, (+105), 1.60/1.68*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

3/3/12 1:05am	$0.50	$3.25	Pending	3/2/12 10:35pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9819 Los Angeles Clippers +650* vs Phoenix Suns


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

*15. LAC (live) > PHO, (+650), 0.50/3.25*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

$1.00/$1.04 Pending	3/3/12 3:45am  Australia Soccer  6198 Sydney FC (AUS-A)/Central Coast Mariners (AUS-A) Under 2½ +104*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

*16. SYDNEY/CC.MARINERS Und 2.5, (+104), 1.00/1.04*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

if bet from #16
*
17. FED > MURRAY, (-135), 2.04/1.51*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

correction... make that 16b since it's if bet
*
16B. FED > MURRAY, (-135), 2.04/1.51*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

*1. 10-TEAM PARLAY, 0.84/6.56 = 7.40*

2/27/12 12:55pm $0.84/$6.56 $7.40 Win 10 Team Parlay

................................ Win 2/27/12 9:00pm College Basketball 506 Baylor -11000* vs Texas Tech
................................ Win 2/27/12 2:00pm International Bsktbll 1121 KK Hemofrm /Maccabi El Under 151½ -110*
................................ Win 2/28/12 5:00am ATP Tennis 142 Roger Federer -1550* vs Michael Llodra
2/27/12 7:38pm...... Win 2/28/12 12:00pm ATP Tennis 301 David Ferrer -5000* vs Santiago Gonzalez
2/27/12 8:09pm...... Win 2/27/12 7:00pm Live In-Play Basketball 9502 Georgetown Under 61½ -115* vs Notre Dame
2/27/12 10:04pm.....Win 2/27/12 9:05pm College Basketball 503 Kansas 2nd Half +8 -1100* vs Oklahoma State
2/28/12 7:46pm.......Win 2/29/12 7:00am ATP Tennis 101 Novak Djokovic -5500* vs Sergiy Stakhovsky
2/28/12 11:44pm.....Win 2/29/12 10:00am ATP Tennis 130 Roger Federer -1545* vs Feliciano Lopez
2/29/12 8:03pm.......Win 2/29/12 7:00pm College Basketball 531 Marquette 2nd Half -240* vs Cincinnati
3/1/12 7:54pm........Win 3/1/12 7:00pm College Basketball 709 Michigan 2nd Half +8 -290* vs Illinois
*
2. GEORGIA +19 (live) > UK, (-110), 1.76/1.60
3. UK -17 (live) > GEORGIA for 1Half, (-115), 1.50/1.30
4. 4-TEAM PARLAY, 1.65/6.57 = 8.23*

3/1/12 9:51pm    $1.65/$6.57    $8.23    Win    4 Team Parlay

................................Win  3/1/12 8:05pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9701 Oklahoma City Thunder +8½ -110* vs Orlando Magic
3/1/12 9:52pm..........Win  3/2/12 10:00am  ATP Tennis  118 Roger Federer -300* vs Juan Martin del Potro
3/2/12 11:44am........Win   3/2/12 1:00pm  College Basketball  848 Wichita State -800* vs Indiana State
3/2/12 3:22pm..........Win   3/2/12 3:30pm  College Basketball  849 Northern Iowa 1st Half -135* vs Illinois State 

*5. OKC (live) > ORL for 4Q only, (-195), 1.17/0.60
6. WAS/USC ^67 for 2H, (-110), 0.55/0.50
7. FED > DELPO, (-285), 1.71/0.60
8. MIA/POR Und 198.5 (live), (-110), 1.65/1.50
9. MELBOURNE -4 > CANBERRA, (-115), 3.02/2.63
9B. FED > DELPO, (-300), 5.65/1.88 [***IF BET***]
10. WSU -1.5 > IND.ST for 1st 10 min 2Half, (-110), 1.65/1.50
11. UNI/ILL.ST Und 122.5, (-110), 0.66/0.60
12. 3-TEAM PARLAY, 0.65/0.50 = open*

3/2/12 6:08pm    $0.65/$0.53    Open    3 Team Parlay

................................Win  3/2/12 8:30pm  College Basketball  857 Butler -1½ -130* vs Wisconsin Milwaukee
3/2/12 6:30pm..........Win  3/2/12 8:35pm  NBA Basketball  816 San Antonio Spurs -3500* vs Charlotte Bobcats 
*
13. MIZZ ST/EVANSVLE Und 69.5 for 2H, (-110), 0.77/0.70
14. SAC Und 47 for 2Half, (+105), 1.60/1.68
15. LAC (live) > PHO, (+650), 0.50/3.25
16. SYDNEY/CC.MARINERS Und 2.5, (+104), 1.00/1.04
16B. FED > MURRAY, (-135), 2.04/1.51 [***IF BET***]*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

Big risk here.... relatively speaking.
*
17. FED > MURRAY, (-135), 5.81/4.30*

Here are the minimum outcomes (all things considered):

Fed loss.............................. = 8.17
Fed win.............................. = 19.46
Fed win + Sydney under.... = 23.01


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

3/3/12 10:25am	$3.21	$3.00	Pending	3/3/12 10:00am  Live In-Play Tennis  102 Roger Federer -107* vs Andy Murray


----------



## 84cent (Mar 3, 2012)

*18. FED (live) > MURRAY, (-107)*

well, a Fed win makes this 26.01 w/ that one leg open.  Fed now up 7-5, 3-1*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

*19. VALPARAISO Under 61 for Game, (-110), 2.86/2.60*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

continuation of open parlay
*
12. 3-TEAM PARLAY, 0.65/0.50 = open
*
3/2/12 6:08pm $0.65/$0.67 Open 3 Team Parlay

................................Win 3/2/12 8:30pm College Basketball 857 Butler -1½ -130* vs Wisconsin Milwaukee
3/2/12 6:30pm..........Win 3/2/12 8:35pm NBA Basketball 816 San Antonio Spurs -3500* vs Charlotte Bobcats 
3/3/12 8:39pm			Pending	3/3/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  608 Kansas -850* vs Texas


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

*20. BUTL/VALPO Und 28.5 for 1st 10 min of 2H, (-115), 5.75/5.00*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

*21. SMC > USF for 2H, (-250), 1.25/0.50*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought I had clicked on the 2H money line... I actually clicked on 1st 10 min money line:

3/3/12 10:01pm	$1.25	$0.50	$1.75	Win	3/3/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  652 Saint Mary's CA (1st 10 min) 2nd Half -250* vs San Francisco (1st 10 min)

So correction:
*
21. SMC > USF for 2H, (-250), 1.25/0.50*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

*22. MARTIC +5 > JANKOVIC, (-145)*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

that is* 2.90/2.00*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

*23. BYU > GONZAGA for 2H, (-145), 1.16/0.80*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

never heard of these teams before.
*
24. Ehime FC > Machida Zelvia, (+149), 3.00/4.47*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

1-0 in 6th minute, lol   :lol:


----------



## 84cent (Mar 4, 2012)

*25. BARCELONA > GESCRAP BiZKAIA, (-300), 2.70/0.90*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 5, 2012)

*26. N.TEX/UL.LAFYTE Und 70 for 2H, (-110), 0.88/0.80
*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 5, 2012)

*27. SAC/PHO Und 102 for 2H, (-110), 4.62/4.20*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 5, 2012)

At the beginning I scribbled out a little plan denoting where I could potentially take it to week after week... where I am now is where I thought it would take 7 weeks to get to.    :shock:


----------



## 84cent (Mar 5, 2012)

28.

3/4/12 11:46pm	$8.05	$7.00	Pending	3/4/12 9:35pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9816 San Antonio Spurs Under 97½ -115* vs Denver Nuggets


----------



## 84cent (Mar 5, 2012)

*28. SPURS (live) UNDER 97.5 vs. DENVER, (-115), 8.05/7.00*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 5, 2012)

29.

3/5/12 8:06am	$0.54	$0.50	Pending	3/5/12 8:30am  Bulgaria Soccer  422 Lokomotiv Sofia (BUL-A) +½ -108* vs Lokomotiv Plovdiv (BUL-A)


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

30.

3/5/12 8:05pm	$0.77	$0.70	Pending	3/5/12 8:05pm  NBA Basketball  511 Indiana Pacers/Chicago Bulls 1st Half Over 96 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

31.

3/5/12 8:36pm	$1.10	$1.00	Pending	3/5/12 7:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9535 Fairfield/Loyola Maryland Under 104½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

32.

3/5/12 8:49pm	$5.50	$5.00	Pending	3/5/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  533 Gonzaga/Saint Mary's CA 1st Half Over 62 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

33.

$10.34	$9.40	Pending	3/5/12 9:05pm  College Basketball  533 Gonzaga/Saint Mary's CA 1st Half Over 62 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

34.

3/5/12 10:02pm	$2.80	$0.50	Pending	3/5/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  538 Davidson 2nd Half -560* vs Western Carolina


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

35.

3/5/12 10:04pm	$6.60	$6.00	Pending	3/5/12 9:05pm  College Basketball  533 Gonzaga/Saint Mary's CA 2nd Half Under 72½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

36.

3/5/12 10:36pm	$6.60	$6.00	Pending	3/5/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9533 Gonzaga/Saint Mary's CA Over 141½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

37.

3/6/12 1:45am	$0.55	$0.50	Pending	3/6/12 6:15am  International Basketball  1013 BC Khimki Moscow/Enisey Krasnoyarsk Under 159½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 6, 2012)

38.

3/6/12 8:14am	$0.60	$0.69	Pending	3/6/12 10:00am  Volleyball Other Sports  331 Avtomobilist St Petersburg +2½ +115* vs Kuzbass Kemerovo


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

39.

3/6/12 8:39pm	$8.80	$8.00	Pending	3/6/12 7:35pm  NBA Basketball  559 Los Angeles Lakers/Detroit Pistons 2nd Half Under 92½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

40.

3/6/12 10:27pm	$0.99	$0.90	Pending	3/6/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9584 Valparaiso +4 -110* vs Detroit U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

41.

3/6/12 10:45pm	$1.10	$1.00	Pending	3/6/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9584 Valparaiso +4½ -110* vs Detroit U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

42.

3/6/12 10:49pm	$4.40	$4.00	Pending	3/6/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9584 Valparaiso +8 -110* vs Detroit U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

43.

3/6/12 11:11pm	$0.53	$0.87	Pending	3/6/12 11:45pm  Challenger Tennis  611 Yuki Bhambri +165* vs Danai Udomchoke


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

44.  

3/7/12 1:42am	$0.78	$0.60	Pending	3/7/12 5:00am  Asia Soccer  1704 Guangzhou Pharma (AFL-CL)/Chonbuk Hyundai Motors (AFL-CL) Over 2½ -130*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

45.

3/7/12 8:13am	$0.55	$0.50	Pending	3/7/12 10:00am  International Basketball  1053 Panathinaikos -28½ -110* vs Marousi BC


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

46.

3/7/12 10:07am	$0.77	$0.70	Pending	3/7/12 11:30am  International Basketball  1027 Torpan Pojat/Pyrinto Tampere Over 157½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 7, 2012)

47.

3/7/12 10:25am	$25.00	$2.50	Pending	3/7/12 5:30pm  College Basketball  646 UCLA -1000* vs USC


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

48.

3/7/12 8:17pm	$2.10	$2.00	Pending	3/7/12 7:05pm  NBA Basketball  607 Los Angeles Lakers 3rd Quarter -½ -105* vs Washington Wizards


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

49.

3/7/12 9:16pm	$16.50	$15.00	Pending	3/7/12 8:05pm  NBA Basketball  618 Oklahoma City Thunder 2nd Half -8½ -110* vs Phoenix Suns


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

50.

3/7/12 9:21pm	$21.24	$4.72	Pending	3/7/12 8:05pm  NBA Basketball  618 Oklahoma City Thunder 2nd Half -450* vs Phoenix Suns


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

51.

3/8/12 12:45am	$5.20	$0.80	Pending	3/7/12 11:50pm  College Basketball  650 Colorado 2nd Half -650* vs Utah U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

52. 

3/8/12 1:01am	$16.50	$15.00	Pending	3/7/12 11:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9650 Colorado -12½ -110* vs Utah U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

that will likely be a loss


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

53.

3/8/12 1:23am	$8.40	$0.70	Pending	3/7/12 11:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9650 Colorado -1200* vs Utah U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

lost by half point.  stupid loss.


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

54.

3/8/12 3:23am	$19.80	$18.00	Pending	3/8/12 12:00pm  International Basketball  1045 Levharti Chomutov/Astrum Levice Under 159½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

If bet from #54

54b.

$6.80	$2.00	Pending	3/8/12 12:00pm  College Basketball  722 Syracuse -340* vs Connecticut


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

55.

3/8/12 12:31pm	$14.00	$2.80	Pending	3/8/12 12:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9722 Syracuse -500* vs Connecticut


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

56.

$7.35	$7.00	Pending	3/8/12 12:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9722 Syracuse 1st Half -2½ -105* vs Connecticut


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

half point in my favor on that one.  lucky.  gotten away from what made it advance, though


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

57.

3/8/12 1:27pm	$12.50	$10.00	Pending	3/8/12 12:30pm  College Basketball  729 Kansas State/Baylor 2nd Half Under 75½ -125*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

58.

3/8/12 2:09pm	$11.00	$10.00	Pending	3/8/12 12:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9729 Kansas State/Baylor Over 154 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

59.

3/8/12 2:57pm	$5.50	$5.00	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  College Basketball  753 Oregon State 1st Half Under 35 -110* vs Washington U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

60. 

3/8/12 3:00pm	$2.20	$2.00	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  College Basketball  753 Oregon State 1st Half Under 35 -110* vs Washington U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

61.

$10.00	$18.00	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9754 Washington +180* vs Oregon State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

62.

3/8/12 3:50pm	$5.75	$5.00	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9754 Washington 1st Half +7½ -115* vs Oregon State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

63.

3/8/12 4:01pm	$26.40	$24.00	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  College Basketball  754 Washington U 2nd Half -6 -110* vs Oregon State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

64.

3/8/12 4:31pm	$6.60	$6.00	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9731 Texas A&M/Kansas Under 147½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

65.

3/8/12 4:39pm	$3.19	$1.45	Pending	3/8/12 3:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9754 Washington -220* vs Oregon State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

unlucky there.


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

66.

3/8/12 5:49pm	$15.24	$15.24	Pending	3/8/12 5:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9709 Minnesota/Northwestern 1st Half Under 65½ +100*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

and they go on a tear

this is toast instantly.  43 pts at 8:00

would need a 3 minute drought to have a chance


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

15 spare with 4:20..... can they do it?


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

3 straight 3's.  fuck.  done


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

they hit 5 in a row and 6 out of 7.

67.

3/8/12 6:13pm	$28.75	$25.00	Pending	3/8/12 5:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9755 UCLA 1st Half Under 26 -115* vs Arizona


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

68.

3/8/12 6:45pm	$5.75	$5.00	Pending	3/8/12 5:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9756 Arizona 1st Half -4 -115* vs UCLA


----------



## 84cent (Mar 8, 2012)

rolling if bet

67b.

	Rolling If-Bet (Win Only) from ticket # 112494811-1.
		$50.25	$15.00	Pending	3/8/12 5:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9710 Northwestern -335* vs Minnesota


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

that was a very dumb bet.  ouch.  not sure why did that.  shutting it down after this one to regain the tranquility


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

that was a waste of $50.  stupid

69.

3/8/12 7:38pm	$16.50	$15.00	Pending	3/8/12 7:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9725 Louisville -2½ -110* vs Marquette


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

69b.

3/8/12 7:44pm	Rolling If-Bet (Win Only) from ticket # 112509130-1.
		$27.50	$25.00	Pending	3/8/12 8:05pm  NBA Basketball  701 Orlando Magic (1st 6 min)/Chicago Bulls (1st 6 min) 1st Quarter Over 23½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

70.

3/8/12 8:05pm	$2.19	$0.73	Pending	3/8/12 7:00pm  College Basketball  725 Louisville 2nd Half +10 -300* vs Marquette


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

didn't get to post this.  looks like it will lose

71.

3/8/12 9:45pm	$11.00	$10.00	Pending	3/8/12 9:25pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9727 South Florida/Notre Dame Over 112½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

72.

3/8/12 11:19pm	$24.20	$22.00	Pending	3/8/12 9:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9719 Georgia Tech/Miami Florida Under 92 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

fukking make the bet and they get a break away and a 3.  8 spare for push with 230 left.  going to lose by a bucket


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

wow, can't believe I won that.  up to $87.00.  can go higher if they somehow get OT and goes over in the USF/ND game


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

overtime... although need 23 pts.   not likely but possible


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

need double OT.  unlikely.  do an if-bet just in case out of that wager.

71b. 

$19.60	$8.00	Pending	3/8/12 11:15pm  ATP Tennis  138 Ryan Harrison -245* vs Flavio Cipolla


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

this is dumb but give it a shot

73.

3/8/12 11:48pm	$31.85	$13.00	Pending	3/8/12 11:15pm  ATP Tennis  138 Ryan Harrison -245* vs Flavio Cipolla


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

this will make either 55.15 or 100.00


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

ok, can calm down now.  back to sure steps

74.

3/9/12 12:07am	$2.10	$0.70	Pending	3/8/12 11:15pm  College Basketball  784 Cal Poly SLO 2nd Half -300* vs Cal Riverside


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

75.

3/9/12 1:46pm	$11.16	$9.30	Pending	3/9/12 12:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9821 Maryland/North Carolina Under 155½ -120*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

76.

3/9/12 2:02pm	$1.10	$1.00	Pending	3/9/12 1:00pm  College Basketball  845 LSU 2nd Half +10½ -110* vs Kentucky


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

77.

3/9/12 2:44pm	$3.30	$3.00	Pending	3/9/12 9:25pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9839 Indiana U +6½ -110* vs Wisconsin


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

78.

3/9/12 3:14pm	$3.81	$3.00	Pending	3/9/12 2:30pm  College Basketball  840 Wisconsin 2nd Half +2 -127* vs Indiana U


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

79.

3/9/12 3:26pm	$2.46	$2.00	Pending	3/9/12 2:30pm  College Basketball  823 NC State/Virginia 2nd Half Under 67 -123*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 9, 2012)

80.

3/9/12 4:42pm	$2.08	$0.80	Pending	3/9/12 11:30pm  College Basketball  872 California -260* vs Colorado


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

81. 

3/9/12 9:38pm	$4.40	$4.00	Pending	3/9/12 8:35pm  NBA Basketball  813 New York Knicks/Milwaukee Bucks 2nd Half Under 101½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

82.

3/9/12 10:27pm	$3.00	$3.39	Pending	3/9/12 9:35pm  College Basketball  827 Miami Florida 2nd Half -2 +113* vs Florida State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

83.

3/9/12 10:39pm	$3.03	$3.03	Pending	3/9/12 9:35pm  College Basketball  827 Miami Florida (1st 10 min) 2nd Half -½ +100* vs Florida State (1st 10 min)


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

84.

3/9/12 11:07pm	$6.60	$6.00	Pending	3/9/12 10:10pm  College Basketball  868 Missouri (1st 10 min) 2nd Half -1 -110* vs Texas (1st 10 min)


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

If bet out of the Missouri 1st min bet

84b.

$12.15	$4.50	Pending	3/9/12 11:45pm  College Basketball  872 California -270* vs Colorado


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

85.

3/10/12 12:45am	$1.84	$0.80	Pending	3/9/12 11:45pm  College Basketball  872 California 2nd Half -230* vs Colorado


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

86.

3/10/12 12:58am	$1.14	$0.57	Pending	3/9/12 11:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9872 California -200* vs Colorado


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

bad bet here ... but will see where it lands

87.

3/10/12 1:08am	$20.90	$19.00	Pending	3/9/12 11:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9872 California -1½ -110* vs Colorado


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

get screwed if one team wins by a point

88.

3/10/12 1:17am	$22.00	$20.00	Pending	3/9/12 11:30pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9871 Colorado -1½ -110* vs California


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

89.

3/10/12 3:05am	$3.08	$2.80	Pending	3/10/12 7:30am  International Basketball  1021 Kouvot Kouvola/Salon Vilpas Vikings Under 146½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

90.

3/10/12 9:56am	$2.32	$0.58	Pending	3/10/12 10:00am  International Basketball  1023 Namika Lahti/Nilan Bisons Over 154½ -400*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

91.

3/10/12 10:57am	$2.45	$1.40	Pending	3/10/12 1:40pm  College Basketball  534 Michigan State -1½ -175* vs Wisconsin


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

92.

3/10/12 11:28am	$11.10	$6.00	Pending	3/10/12 1:40pm  College Basketball  534 Michigan State -185* vs Wisconsin


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

93.

3/10/12 2:59pm	$3.30	$3.00	Pending	3/10/12 1:40pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9533 Wisconsin +7 -110* vs Michigan State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 10, 2012)

94.

3/10/12 3:08pm	$1.05	$1.00	Pending	3/10/12 4:45pm  ATP Tennis  103 N.Djokovic Games Won/A.Golubev Games Won Over 17½ -105*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

95.

3/10/12 8:56pm	$4.20	$4.00	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  545 Louisville (1st 10 min) 1st Half Over 14 -105* vs Cincinnati (1st 10 min)


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

96.

3/10/12 9:17pm	$5.50	$5.00	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9545 Louisville/Cincinnati Under 115½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

97.

3/10/12 9:28pm	$5.75	$5.00	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9545 Louisville/Cincinnati 1st Half Over 41½ -115*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

98.

	3/10/12 9:37pm	$2.70	$0.60	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9545 Louisville -450* vs Cincinnati


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

99.

3/10/12 9:47pm	$6.90	$1.50	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9545 Louisville -460* vs Cincinnati


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

100.

3/10/12 9:58pm	$7.65	$0.85	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  College Basketball  545 Louisville 2nd Half +10 -900* vs Cincinnati


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

101.

3/10/12 10:01pm	$8.80	$8.00	Pending	3/10/12 10:00pm  College Basketball  547 Cal Santa Barbara/Long Beach State 1st Half Over 61 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

102.

3/10/12 10:37pm	$2.30	$2.00	Pending	3/10/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9545 Louisville Over 53 -115* vs Cincinnati


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

103.

3/10/12 10:57pm	$1.21	$1.00	Pending	3/10/12 10:00pm  College Basketball  547 Cal Santa Barbara/Long Beach State 2nd Half Over 71 -121*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

104.

3/10/12 11:24pm	$4.40	$4.00	Pending	3/10/12 10:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9547 Cal Santa Barbara/Long Beach State Over 144 -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

had guaranteed profit for today... and by taking this stepping outside of that.  see how it works out

105.

3/10/12 11:38pm	$9.90	$9.00	Pending	3/10/12 10:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9547 Cal Santa Barbara/Long Beach State Over 139½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

perfect timing.  they just went nuts.  3's and deuces all around.  got this.


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

106.

3/10/12 11:52pm	$0.65	$0.65	Pending	3/10/12 10:35pm  NBA Basketball  517 Dallas Mavericks/Golden State Warriors 3rd Quarter Under 47½ +100*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

107.

3/10/12 11:58pm	$1.54	$1.40	Pending	3/11/12 12:00am  College Basketball  550 New Mexico State Under 79 -110* vs Louisiana Tech


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

108.

3/11/12 1:16am	$6.60	$6.00	Pending	3/11/12 12:00am  Live In-Play Basketball  9550 New Mexico State -22½ -110* vs Louisiana Tech


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

109.

3/11/12 1:23am	$7.50	$6.00	Pending	3/11/12 12:00am  Live In-Play Basketball  9549 Louisiana Tech Under 55½ -125* vs New Mexico State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

110.

3/11/12 1:32am	$6.60	$6.00	Pending	3/11/12 12:00am  Live In-Play Basketball  9549 Louisiana Tech +24½ -110* vs New Mexico State


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

tried to bet the game in game again.. but would not accept.  must've tried 10 times


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

111.

3/11/12 3:47am	$28.56	$8.40	Pending	3/11/12 1:00pm  College Basketball  890 Kentucky -340* vs Vanderbilt


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

112.

3/11/12 11:09am	$3.76	$0.94	Pending	3/11/12 1:00pm  College Basketball  890 Kentucky -1½ -400* vs Vanderbilt


----------



## 84cent (Mar 11, 2012)

Calipari always chokes in the big games

113.

3/11/12 3:13pm	$18.00	$21.60	Pending	3/11/12 3:15pm  ATP Tennis  213 Feliciano Lopez +120* vs Marcos Baghdatis


----------



## 84cent (Mar 12, 2012)

0.84 to over 110.00.. and then just started messing around and blew basically all of it.  at 9.78 now

didn't get to post these

*114.*
3/11/12 5:45pm	$30.66	$30.66	$0.00	Loss	3/11/12 6:05pm  NBA Basketball  879 Houston Rockets/Cleveland Cavaliers 1st Quarter Under 49½ +100*  

*115. *
3/11/12 7:11pm	$9.90	$9.00	$0.00	Loss	3/11/12 6:05pm  NBA Basketball  879 Houston Rockets/Cleveland Cavaliers 2nd Half Under 97½ -110*  

got an open 8-teamer now

*116.*
3/11/12 8:28pm	$9.78	$11.74	Open	8 Team Parlay
				Pending	3/11/12 8:45pm  ATP Tennis  189 Milos Raonic -500* vs Carlos Berlocq 
				Pending	3/11/12 7:45pm  WTA Tennis  327 V.Zvonareva Games Won/K.Zakopalova Games Won Over 20½ -120*


----------



## 84cent (Mar 12, 2012)

leg 3

Pending	3/11/12 10:00pm  ATP Tennis  194 Roger Federer -8950* vs Denis Kudla


----------



## 84cent (Mar 12, 2012)

probably dead right here.  

leg 4

9.78	$48.53 (amount is reduced though b/c of the walkover in the Zvonrva match)

Pending	3/11/12 10:15pm  WTA Tennis  310 Jarmila Gajdosova +168* vs Jamie Hampton


----------

